# Study Participation: Uncertainty in Medical Decision Making



## roundtreea

Thanks to Jennifer Hope, lead Administrator, for permission to post.

I am conducting a study about how patients, caregivers, and healthcare providers handle uncertainty when they make medical decisions (UHD CPHS #26-14). Please consider participating.


PATIENTS & CAREGIVERS:   https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/7CP235G

HEALTHCARE PROVIDERS:  https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/7J7X2P9


The questionnaire gives the option to volunteer or withhold whatever details you see fit. You are not required to provide any details that you do not feel comfortable or permitted to share. Your participation will help improve models for making more effective healthcare decision products.

The questionnaire should take no more than 20 minutes. It asks questions for inclusion into the study, about demographics, and about how people handle making medical decisions in the face of uncertainty. None of your answers will be linked to any personal or identifying information.

If you have any questions, feel free to contact me at roundtreea@uhd.edu or 713-222-5315


The research has been reviewed according to University of Houston-Downtown Committee for the Protection of Human Subjects procedures governing your participation in this research.

Many thanks,

Aimee Roundtree, Ph.D.
Associate Professor and Director
Master of Science in Technical Communication
University of Houston-Downtown
One Main Street, 1045-South
Houston, TX 77002
713-222-5315
roundtreea@uhd.edu


----------



## Jennifer

Personally I enjoyed the questions and it was fairly simple. It would be awesome if everyone helped out so hopefully the whole process of getting proper treatment/care and having a better understanding about the treatment can be improved for all of us.


----------



## UnXmas

I found it really hard to provide anything useful. The questions were very vague and general, and I've had what feels like an infinite number of what could be defined as medical decisions to make, with such variations from one to the next that it was pretty hard to come up with answers that reflected my medical decision making accurately. Sorry I couldn't be more helpful.


----------



## nogutsnoglory

I agree it was vague and not sure how helpful I could be. Hope you have a productive study.


----------

